# New to Dubai



## GillC (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello

I have recently moved to Dubai with my partner and I am looking to expand our social lives. Or my social life anyway. ha ha
I am female (btw he is male), 30 something, like to go out for a drink and the usual stuff. 

Anybody out there want to go salsa, or tap dancing (sod it,why the hell not???) shopping even...? 

Gill


----------



## astridindubai (Dec 8, 2007)

Have a look at StartpageDubai, use the search on the word 'friends', you will find clubs, forums, meeting groups and more.

I had the same when I arrived a few years ago... and yes, I have done a year Salsa lessons  It was fun and a start of my friends network. But there is lots more to do to meet new people. 

Enjoy Dubai!!

Astrid


----------



## shaz (Dec 9, 2007)

hi gill, i am in the same boat as i have been here 3wks now and trying to meet people. my husband and i moved here from Perth. Would like to meet others living here. Its hard to find sites online. but i wil get there..i am new to this site so not too sure what to do.


----------



## Keirsty (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Gill, Shaz, anyone else!
I'm moving to JBR at the end of the year. We land on New Years Eve, how fab is that?! But haven't found anywhere to go yet for the celebrations. My husband has been there since August but is coming home for Christmas to say goodbye to family and friends, then we're flying out on 30/12. Where are you living? I'll be in the same boat within a few weeks, although it's gonna take me a while to unpack all our boxes which have just arrived!
I'm 32 (nearly 33!) and my husband Lee is 25 (i know, i know, lucky eh?!) if you're still looking for new people to meet, let me know and perhaps we could arrange something? 
Keirsty


----------



## boundtolive (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Everyone seems to be in coupledoms. I am relatively new to dubai and need to take some action in establishing a social network (er, expanding). Im 27 living in JBR and although I seem to spend little time being bored at home it would be great to meet new people so look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## annalisa (Dec 27, 2007)

*hi*



GillC said:


> Hello
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai with my partner and I am looking to expand our social lives. Or my social life anyway. ha ha
> I am female (btw he is male), 30 something, like to go out for a drink and the usual stuff.
> ...


Hi Jill.....i will be in dubay 31 jianuary loking for friends to shoop....and other social activities i have a husband and a 5 ears old child..


----------



## annalisa (Dec 27, 2007)

hI i will be in dubai on the 31 and new to Dubai,love to meet new friends...my husband already workt in Dubai but not made many friends..i am italian with an arts and crafts hobby love to swim and party. ciao


----------



## annalisa (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Shaz..we were living in Perth until June ,we are in England and moving to Dubai in Jianuary,loking foward to it and meet new friends. Me to i am new but hei u never know.....i have traveled around a lot and always manage so i hope to do so again ciao.


----------



## Heatherw (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Gill

Im Heather, How are you?

Im an english girl living in Bur dubai, where abouts are you?


----------



## shashikiran (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi Gill,

Would love to take you out for a drink. Think you can make it.

Cheers
Shashi


----------



## chinoy_blue (Jan 25, 2008)

hi, my name is Kamran. Can we be friends? Im looking for friends for long drives, movies, walking near the beach and dining or going for coffee.I just like to talk and have somebody who could share her thoughts and relieve day stress. Please reply me at below email address as sometime it the link of this service doesnt work at all.

My email is : chinoy_blue at yhoo dot com

Thanking you, Kamran


----------



## mutty_tat (Jan 25, 2009)

*hello*

hi i am interested.....................lol


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

a guy at our work teaches salsa... not sure about over here, but he did in oz...


----------

